# Studio one 4.6



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 29, 2019)

Presonus StudioOne 4.6 Launch Party @ Redbull Studios London.


Come and check out what the latest update of StudioOne has to offer at Redbull Studios in the heart of London. The event will be hosted by Lee Boylan from Presonus. Doors will open at 12pm and demonstrations will run from approximately 1pm - 6pm. A team of cutting edge artists, mix engineers...




www.eventbrite.com





interesting.... 4th of dec


----------



## abrasounds (Nov 29, 2019)

Did they list the changes anywhere yet? I'm curious to see what will change, last update was good!


----------



## W Ackerman (Nov 29, 2019)

This DAW just gets better and better. Wishful thinking: expression maps, incorporation of the powerful features of the defunct Studio One X, and configurable MIDI commands in Studio One RC.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 30, 2019)

Dec. 4th will be an exciting day. 

Looking forward to see what version 4.6 adds to S1Pro.


----------



## BezO (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm fairly new to S1 and still looking for some low end efficiencies; true stereo panning, flexibility with the console and some options to turn off a few features that don't work well with the magic mouse 2, though I'm looking for a replacement.

Stability with Komplete Kontrol, Superior Drummer 3 and drag & drop from VIs to tracks would also be nice.

And please, update the intrusive auto save!

My only real new feature request is Logic style Folder Stacks. Neat with a fader for the folder acting very similar to a VCA track.

Anything else they provide is gravy. I discovered quite a few things I didn't know I wanted/needed.


----------



## Ozan Colakoglu (Dec 2, 2019)

BezO said:


> I'm fairly new to S1 and still looking for some low end efficiencies; true stereo panning, flexibility with the console and some options to turn off a few features that don't work well with the magic mouse 2, though I'm looking for a replacement.
> 
> Stability with Komplete Kontrol, Superior Drummer 3 and drag & drop from VIs to tracks would also be nice.
> 
> ...



You can already turn any folder track to a bus track just like in logic. Actually better. You can turn them back to a regular folder track anytime.

When you create a folder track there is options on the track header to make it a bus.


----------



## BezO (Dec 2, 2019)

Ozan Colakoglu said:


> You can already turn any folder track to a bus track just like in logic. Actually better. You can turn them back to a regular folder track anytime.
> 
> When you create a folder track there is options on the track header to make it a bus.


I didn't know that. Thanks!

But I'd still prefer VCA behavior to bus behavior. And I want to pack channels into folders, including buses. I think I saw a vid to get channels in folders, but still different than Logic's version, which is one of the few things I prefer. It's a tidy version of how I like to set up a mix.

This is the type of flexibility I'd like to see in the console. I'd want this unlinked, showing all tracks in the arranger, with folders in the console that can be opened & closed to show & hide channels.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 3, 2019)

Expression Maps. or I'm calling the police.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 3, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Expression Maps. or I'm calling the police.



Sting can't help us...


----------



## DS_Joost (Dec 3, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Expression Maps. or I'm calling the police.



Expression maps and performance (fix the goddamn 700+ track performance and autosave times Presonus, please...

Literally all I need from this DAW


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 3, 2019)

Very interested to see what they release. Been keeping an eye on S1 a while, always loved how well they integrate features. Always well thought out and exicuted.


----------



## EgM (Dec 4, 2019)

Sucks that the event isn't streamed... The event started an hour ago.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Dec 4, 2019)

probably somthing up later
not expecting much on as regard expression maps ...think that could be version 5. but still fun to watch...studio one suits me well


----------



## EgM (Dec 4, 2019)

From a user in the Studio One forums, I have no idea if it's legit though.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 4, 2019)

I honestly don’t think Presonus will add articulation management until 5.0 at the earliest. They are pretty focused on “beat makers” with their pattern stuff. Even for Pro Tool users, they’ve somewhat stopped catering to them in their updates. And don’t mention the (still) horrid UI colors they offer for clips - unclear if that will ever get fixed.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 4, 2019)

articulation management has been an open request on their forum user-voting system for years already. Its not a priority and it will probably be years, if ever.

Most people seem to work around it by using PC messages to drive something else. You could use PC messages to drive a scripture like LuaProtoPlug or BlueCatAudio's scripter. That is what I would do right now if I were using S1 for orch work.


----------



## Mucusman (Dec 4, 2019)

Saw a post on the Studio One forum that stated the 4.6 update will go live on Tuesday, December 10th, for what it's worth.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 4, 2019)

I get round Studio Ones lack of articulation management by using Cubase. But us orchestral sample jockeys are a rare breed I suppose...


----------



## styledelk (Dec 4, 2019)

Presonus' core customer is not orchestral composers. It makes sense they're not focusing on that side of quality of life.

I'm sure it'll come eventually, but there's a whole burgeoning podcast, Youtube cast, and obviously the pop music, electronic, etc. segment that is likely buying it in droves. Their pricing reflects that.

I'm ok with that. I love using it. Sometimes. I use a little bit of everything.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 4, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> I get round Studio Ones lack of articulation management by using Cubase. But us orchestral sample jockeys are a rare breed I suppose...



I had to abandon Cubase when they insisted that I had to use the "Aero Theme" in Windows to use the software.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 10, 2019)

Version 4.6.0 Release Notes (December 10, 2019):
Please note: S tudio One 4.6.x will be the final version supporting Windows 7 / 8 and macOS 10.11 El Capitan / 10.12 Sierra.
New features and improvements:
● Ampire (3rd generation) – State Space Modeling Amp and FX Suite
o independent “Ampire XT Classics” Extension for backwards compatibility

● New Plug-in: Pedalboard
● [Browser] Updated user interface with new Gallery view options
● [Browser] Improved navigation
● [Browser] New dedicated Shop tab
● [Patterns] Support for variable note lengths in melodic and drum Patterns
● [Patterns] Delay parameter per step
● [Patterns] Improved realtime recording
● [Patterns] Independent saving and loading of Pattern Presets
● Convert Instrument Part to Pattern option
● New Podcast Production Song Template
● Custom Podcast Macro page
● Improved tempo-matching for loops
● Improved copy/paste editing of Arranger sections
● Automation bracket tool now also works for multi-selection
● Gallery view for Fat Channel XT EQs and compressors
● Increased mouse target for fades for cases when handles overlap
● [Audio Batch Converter] Extended ID tagging for compressed audio formats
● [Presence XT Editor] Realtime time-stretching support
● New commands:
o Select muted tracks
o Invert track selection
o Toggle “Range Tool in upper event area” o Remove crossfades
PreSonus Studio One 4 – Version History
1
The following issues have been fixed:

● Disabling loop while playback may cause audio drop-out
● Scope shows very high latency when inserted in input channel
● [Presence XT Editor] "Remove Zone" jumps to bottom of list
● [Presence XT Editor] Parameter area UI sometimes misses update
● Certain audio parts won't play w/ "Solo" mode time stretching
● Transport RTZ not locating in Scratch Pad from zoom state
● GUI lag when editing lots of audio slices
● Loading FX Chains post fader slots doesn't load macro controls
● Wrong ranges and time signature results when copying certain events to scratch pad
● Copy arranger part to scratch pad per shortcut loses content
● Copy to scratch pad sometimes ignores space between arranger events
● Touch automation doesn't continue correctly on loop jump
● Fader height in console view changes back to default
● Imported MIDI files that were exported from Studio One creates double start and end markers
● Chords on an audio event re-appear despite being removed
● Qwerty keyboard with French keyboard layout requires shift for black keys
● Certain "Pinned" songs are not remembered after restart
● Video Offset barely legible in Light Scheme
● [Pattern Editor] Context menu command for half resolution missing.
● [Editor] Tooltips pop up on blank GUI
● Renaming song with "..." at the end causes error
● Potential crash when moving a track when other tracks are hidden
● "Automation - Next / Previous Parameter" doesn't work for multiple tracks
● Unwanted scrolling on double-clicking event when Editor is synced to arrangement
● Notes get shifted when applying "Delete Time" on tempo followed track
● Unwanted vertical shrinking of Drum Editor on "zoom to fit"
● EQ section of Open Air has no function
● [Pipeline] Crash on selecting "Assign in ascending order" when inserted on FX channel
● Chord track doesn't move with arranger sections on replace
● Time stretching with a fixed factor doesn't work when “follow chords” is active
● Music editor snap setting always defaults to Quantize


----------



## Akarin (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks cool. Unfortunately, no articulation switching so staying with Cubase for the foreseeable future.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 10, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Looks cool. Unfortunately, no articulation switching so staying with Cubase for the foreseeable future.



I doubt they'd include that in a .1 update, that's more likely to be included in 5.0


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 10, 2019)

they finally got exchange back online. Time to upload these pitchmaps and macros finally! Cant wait to see what people share. I threw up a keyswitch macro for those curious to try.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 10, 2019)

"Please note: Studio One 4.6.x will be the final version supporting Windows 7 / 8"

Now that's some very sad news! :(


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 10, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> S tudio One 4.6.x will be the final version supporting Windows 7 / 8 and macOS 10.11 El Capitan / 10.12 Sierra


This is very big news for me. I dread the upgrade process from W7 to W10 more than anything computer-related I've ever been through (and I was a programmer once who has spent days tracking a single bug). But it's finally sinking in that the trauma is inevitable.


----------



## VivianaSings (Dec 10, 2019)

Do people really end song file names with "..."?

I agree that I'm more inclined to stay in Windows 7 and not update in the future. Not a big deal as Presonus updates haven't really been providing anything worth updating for anyway. But I prefer stability to whatever new whiz bang plug in Presonus wants to get you to use.


----------



## DS_Joost (Dec 10, 2019)

Those who stay on Windows 7 are bordering on lunacy. End of support is coming, for everything. The switch isn't hard folks!

About the update: meh. Not very interesting. Guess we'll have to wait for 5 to be surprised again.

Edit: not that I was expecting to be blown away. Secretly hoped for it of course. But eh...


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 10, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> The switch isn't hard folks!


It will be hard for me.






Upgrading from Windows 7 to 10


I upgraded my Dell Precision T1700 from win7 to 10 since I was too lazy to reload all of my software. Everything has been running great after upgrading. I'll eventually do a clean install, but for now, all is good.




vi-control.net





I'm guessing two weeks, working more or less full time on the project. And that's to get an operating system that I find much harder to understand and use than W7. I guess I'm just old now, and no longer able to adapt to change.


----------



## VivianaSings (Dec 10, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> Those who stay on Windows 7 are bordering on lunacy.




Naaa, we're just people who love stability. I laugh every time I see a windows 10 update that screws with the timing.


----------



## miguel88 (Dec 12, 2019)

articulation switching is the highest feature request at PreSonus forum so they don't have excuses for studio one 5 next May, and video also need some improve i m not sore how is the video in Cubase but still too basic feature in studio one


----------



## GtrString (Dec 12, 2019)

Im happy with the bug fixes, but the ampsim and the step sequencer doesnt do anything for me. Little worried about the “shop” integration, as that seems like bloatware to me. But free development, who can complain.


----------



## VivianaSings (Dec 12, 2019)

GtrString said:


> Im happy with the bug fixes, but the ampsim and the step sequencer doesnt do anything for me. Little worried about the “shop” integration, as that seems like bloatware to me. But free development, who can complain.



The bigger issue is that the shop and cloud tabs can't be disabled and actually take precedence over the pool tab! It kinda shows the direction that PreSonus wants to go which is probably using the DAW to push their users to buy stuff. Very bad taste. When I'm working on a song or a mix for someone, last thing I'm thinking is, "Hey! It'd be great to browse the shop!" The fact that they'd introduce something that would try to take you away from working efficiently to give them money is very telling.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 12, 2019)

VivianaSings said:


> the shop and cloud tabs can't be disabled and actually take precedence over the pool tab


True. I can't find a way to reorder the browser tabs either. And this does become an inconvenience when you have the browser pane set to a relatively narrow width and have to scroll to get to the pool tab.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 12, 2019)

Not a user, but I check in on all the DAWs. The built-in store sent a shiver up my spine!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 12, 2019)

The built in store has been there a while. They are just putting it more front and center. I don't really care for it either.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 12, 2019)

On my Windows 7 system, 4.6 *STILL* produces the "This program has stopped working" warning every time I close it. This happens even when I don't add any tracks or plugins. So it's unlikely to have to do with specific plugins, as some have speculated.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> On my Windows 7 system, 4.6 *STILL* produces the "This program has stopped working" warning every time I close it. This happens even when I don't add any tracks or plugins. So it's unlikely to have to do with specific plugins, as some have speculated.


Force quitting is the only way I can exit S1 if I use it for more than 15 minutes and have Kontakt loaded and it’s been that way since sometime version 3. I’m using the Mac version. I’ve just come to terms with the idea that this is how PreSonus thinks the program should behave. 

S1 also does not like large pieces (in terms of measures) or a lot of scratch pads. I’ve had several large projects get corrupted, and it was hard to recover from them even though I created frequent new versions. 

These days I’m back to using S1 only for small projects because I do like working in it, but it’s not stable enough for the large projects.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 12, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> True. I can't find a way to reorder the browser tabs either. And this does become an inconvenience when you have the browser pane set to a relatively narrow width and have to scroll to get to the pool tab.



This particular issue hasn't been a problem for me because I've set those things to keyboard shortcuts and macros. You might want to consider that to cut down the time messing with the sidebar navigation.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 14, 2019)

I find an integrated shop intrusive, and it makes my daw look unprofessional when working with clients. Its not a GD toy!


----------



## PerryD (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't do _huge_ track counts but Studio One is working great for the "orchestral" projects I do. Windows 10 Pro 64gb ram. I have heard complaints about S1 for orchestral stuff. About 30 tracks here:


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2019)

it can handle huge track counts, more than Logic and has some other nice organizational features that work with large track counts. 

it is missing articulation Management, which is a big deal for many people.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 15, 2019)

I used to have issues with a large track count, but that has not recently been a problem other than the organization of the piano roll, which is not the best for me when I'm working with large track counts. Long pieces, however, have been an issue for me, especially when using the scratch pad extensively, as I've had more than one project get corrupted.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 15, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> it can handle huge track counts, more than Logic and has some other nice organizational features that work with large track counts.
> 
> it is missing articulation Management, which is a big deal for many people.


My experience is that Studio One falls apart around 100 tracks and that is Disabled trying to build templates. It was the worst of the bunch on Windows for me...


----------



## Sean J (Feb 10, 2020)

1000+ tracks run smoothly in Studio One. I know from experience, doing it for months without a single hiccup. It finally crashed, only because VEP crashed.

VEP is solid, but plugins (good or bad) probably cause more DAW crashes than anything. A nice GUI has nothing to do with good code. S1 is by far more solid for me than Cubase... but again... FOR ME. My build, plugins, user behavior... it's all different than the next guy's.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 10, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> 1000+ tracks run smoothly in Studio One. I know from experience, doing it for months without a single hiccup. It finally crashed, only because VEP crashed.
> 
> VEP is solid, but plugins (good or bad) probably cause more DAW crashes than anything. A nice GUI has nothing to do with good code. S1 is by far more solid for me than Cubase... but again... FOR ME. My build, plugins, user behavior... it's all different than the next guy's.


I’m glad to hear you can do this. I’m lucky to get S1 above 50 tracks before it starts to act weird. Length of the piece is an even bigger problem, once I get beyond about 8 minutes I also start to get weird things happening.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a feeling there are too many variables involved to just say studio one is or is not good for large projects. On my system, with my plugins, I've had no problems, but I have a sort of "over-the-top" system. We should always just include the disclaimer "mileage may vary" when talking about which DAWs are best for certain types of work.


----------



## AEF (Feb 10, 2020)

made the switch recently to S1. Love it. im sure V5 will be incredible.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2020)

AEF said:


> made the switch recently to S1. Love it. im sure V5 will be incredible.



Congratulations 

I would highly recommend the Presonus *Faderport* 8 or 16 control surface. Great for general controls, editing, and mixing with multiple faders. 

I also use the Presonus *ATOM Controller*, for finger drumming, and extra controls.


----------

